# Free Play in Longitudinal Slide Hand Wheel



## pollardd (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My longitudinal slide handle has almost a 1/4 turn free play along the full length of the slide. So the rack itself probably isn't warn at one end.
Is there any adjustment in the position of that little gear or am I going to have to source a new gear for that at some stage?

I'd love to make my own but have some attachments to collect before I'm anywhere near that.

Thanks
David

Atlas V42 10F


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 6, 2013)

David,

The traverse gear box is adjustable.  The holes for the mounting screws are slotted.  I think you'll have to remove the apron from the saddle to get at them.  Or you could remove the carriage from the bed.  Adjustment will be hit or miss (take it off, adjust, put it back on and see whether or not you moved it the right amount.  The movement is circular, about the axis of the handwheel shaft.  Note that one or two have reported that their gear boxes were pinned to the apron.  So you would have to remove the pins.  There have not been enough reports on this to determine whether it was pinned by the factory or by a PO.

Robert D.


----------



## Yeti (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,
The gearbox screws might also be loose. Check it out in time before you break anything - like I did.:thinking:


----------

